# Algorithm for Chemical Equation Balancer [C++]



## Shane (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey guys.. I'm planning to make a c++ console program for my computer science project..
I've decided to make a chemical equation balancer .. but i have no idea on how to approach the problem 
can anyone help me out on framing a simple algorithm for the above ?

thanks 

@MODS: If you see this can you please move this to programming section . i made the topic here by accident  thanks


----------



## Amithansda (Dec 17, 2012)

Shane said:


> Hey guys.. I'm planning to make a c++ console program for my computer science project..
> I've decided to make a chemical equation balancer .. but i have no idea on how to approach the problem
> can anyone help me out on framing a simple algorithm for the above ?
> 
> ...



Well, this is an Interesting Project, Those equation really bothered me...No replies???Huh?


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 18, 2012)

What kind of chem reactions ?
The basic ones (proton exchange,neutralization,etc)
or complex ones (redox reacns in which a compound gets oxidized as well as reduced)

For basic ones - try to induce an algorithm on the lines of POAC-- should work fine.

For complex - U ll have to start with POAC but after that we ll have to think upon it.


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 19, 2012)

^ that's a good way to start

@op i am no Chemical Engineer but i can give you another aspect of how to approach

make a system from where data feed will be provided to your program . 
So that your program can make out 'Cu' will be Copper 29 &  for all known element. this is a tedious job


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 21, 2012)

To discover the algorithm of anything, just do that job yourself and carefully make a rule out of every step you perform. Algorithms are nothing more than written instructions of the tasks that you already perform.


----------

